# Flank Anesthesia Code



## clentz (Aug 8, 2014)

Patient had a wound on the Right flank that was debribed.  Trying to figure out if the ASA code would be 00300 or 00400?  The note does not state anterior or posterior trunk.  

 CPT Code using 11042:
00300  Anesthesia for all procedures on the integumentary system, muscles and nerves of head, neck, and posterior trunk, not otherwise specified   00400  Anesthesia for procedures on the integumentary system on the extremities, anterior trunk and perineum; not otherwise specified


----------

